# Question for RippedZilla and any other DNP cognoscenti



## dirkmcgirk (Feb 24, 2017)

Often times when novice or amateur bodybuilders you hear about how they did too much cardio, dieted down too fast and walked on to stage the first couple times in shitty condition relative to their condition in future shows.

My question is with DNP could someone do 2 hours of cardio a diet, eat minimal calories and walk on to stage sharp? Does dnp circumvent that flat burn out look that folks get by dieting too fast and doing too much cardio because metabolizes fats and carbs so quick?  Theoretically could you stop dnp 3 weeks and carb load a few days before a show and have the same quality look the other bodybuilders might have that dieted better and did less cardio?


----------



## snake (Feb 24, 2017)

dirkmcgirk said:


> Often times when novice or amateur bodybuilders you hear about how they did too much cardio, dieted down too fast and walked on to stage the first couple times in shitty condition relative to their condition in future shows.



That's all part of the learning process. 

As for you're DNP question; you'd have to give it a try for yourself. Personally, what ever I got from the DNP I'm sure would get lost in my training intensity. There's also so many other factors at play when it comes to the end result, you may not get a real world answer. 

I'm sure Zilla can give you the science on this but you would have to put it to the test for yourself.


----------



## ron1204 (Feb 24, 2017)

I second what snake said. Everyone is different. DNP is definitely gonna make your intensity go to shit after a while. You will get very flat. For me, it took me a couple days, almost a week to get most, not even all, my fullness back. Its hard to give you a straight answer, but you should lose conditioning as well. Not sure if 3 weeks are enough to get stage ready, obviously depending on where you were before helps determine that a lot more.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Feb 24, 2017)

Your post isn't entirely clear so I've tried to address each point individually. Please let me know if I'm missing something you were curious about:



dirkmcgirk said:


> Often times when novice or amateur bodybuilders you hear about how they did too much cardio, dieted down too fast and walked on to stage the first couple times in shitty condition relative to their condition in future shows.



It has more to do with doing stupid shit during peak weak than dieting too fast. Excessive cardio is more of an issue for female competitors since males tend to keep it to LISS, which is difficult to do "too much" of. I go into more detail on common prep mistakes here if you're interested in learning more. 



dirkmcgirk said:


> 1) My question is with DNP could someone do 2 hours of cardio a diet, eat minimal calories and walk on to stage sharp?
> 2) Does dnp circumvent that flat burn out look that folks get by dieting too fast and doing too much cardio because metabolizes fats and carbs so quick?
> 3) Theoretically could you stop dnp 3 weeks and carb load a few days before a show and have the same quality look the other bodybuilders might have that dieted better and did less cardio?



1) No. 
Dnp depletes glycogen, that's why you see many people complain about how they look, no pump, feeling flat, etc while taking it. 

The science behind this isn't really that complicated. 
The uncoupling process, which is how DNP works & what makes it so effective, leads to your body having a tough time creating enough energy (ATP) so it has to turn on glycolysis (the break down of glycogen) to fill the void. 
In regards to muscle glycogen specifically, normally it's nearly impossible to turn something that's already been phosphorylated (in this case, muscle glycogen) back into energy so the act of training the muscles acts as your depletion method, NOT the DNP per se. DNP simply prevents the replenishment that normally comes later = looking flat.

A small note on training intensity, neither myself or the people I've monitored experience any sort of drop off. I suspect that has a lot more to with training programmes and dosing than anything else.

2) See 1) but again, No. 

3) Yes. 
Coming off DNP, carbs are more likely to be used for glycogen resynthesis and to help "fill you up" so provided you give yourself enough time (3 weeks is too long, less than a week is too short) conditioning shouldn't be an issue for the show.


----------



## Joliver (Feb 25, 2017)

That's *Mr*RippedZilla, to you sir. You'll show him respect, or else!!!


----------



## dirkmcgirk (Feb 25, 2017)

MrRippedZilla said:


> Your post isn't entirely clear so I've tried to address each point individually. Please let me know if I'm missing something you were curious about:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Ripped, you absolutely answered my questions. Your a gentleman and a scholar.

One more for you. Because DNP depletes glyocgen at such a high rate does it matter if you do cardio before weights? Won't it ultimate lead to the same results, particularly since you can't grow muscle on DNP


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Feb 25, 2017)

dirkmcgirk said:


> Because DNP depletes glyocgen at such a high rate does it matter if you do cardio before weights? Won't it ultimate lead to the same results, particularly since you can't grow muscle on DNP



I generally prefer to separate cardio from lifting sessions as much as possible regardless of DNP use or lack thereof. That being said, if we're talking LISS then pre/postwo really won't make much of a difference due to the low intensity.

HIIT and moderate intensity cardio on the other hand would be a stupid thing to do prewo. Tiring yourself out before lifting when lifting is the main priority makes zero sense on all levels.


----------



## dirkmcgirk (Mar 19, 2017)

Hey Ripped!! Got one more for you.

How would you suggest i take advantage of this much lauded anabolic window after coming off DNP? My DNP cycle ends next Sunday and I wanna leverage that window no matter how short or long as best i can.


----------

